# Bell ExpressVu Guide Issue



## myleslong (Mar 24, 2007)

I am using my FTA for programming but i dont get channel info for the PPV, ADULT channels and red carpet is there a way to fix that?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The solution has been discussed in great detail in the past. Click on search this forum and search for fta. You can ignore the REALLY long threads and learn all you need to know.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I guess the first thread you started about this didn't help either.


----------

